

Nobody sure what new start-up actually does - skellystudios
http://undergroundmgzn.com/2013/10/04/nobody-sure-new-start-up-actually/

======
skellystudios
"BumbleFizz’s website features a description of the company as “a hyperlocal
disruptive transmedia social network integrating across the crowdsourcing and
B2B verticals” alongside a stock photograph of a man in a suit eating a
apple."

